# understanding how to clean?



## southerndigger (Apr 24, 2011)

i hsve been bottle diggin for about a year, now i want to start cleanin my bottles. i am going to start a tumbler build, but what else do i need to clean my bottles? i have cut some copper and cleaned the inside of them ,but i want the crystal clear look[8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a good link for getting started. More complicated info can come later if your new to it.
 http://www.privydigger.com/cleaning.htm


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2011)

[]  I basically use the method described in the Privy Digger's website which info was provided in the post by Cowseatmaize, and find that it works quite well, I have been using my homemade machine for about ten yrs now with good results. The best thing about my machine is the fact that i found( cheaply by accident) a variable speed drive mechanism which allows a lot of speed variations.....Andy


----------

